# Cipralex



## Keeks (Jan 23, 2013)

I have just been prescribed Cipralex for anxiety. Has anyone been on this? If so, has it made your DR/DP worse or better? I'm about 5 days in and I'm not sure I feel a whole lot different so far, but they told me it would take about 2 weeks to kick in.


----------



## branl (May 21, 2010)

I was put on citalopram, I think its the same. when I first when on it I wanted to kill my self or someone else. it made me go crazy.

I suffered like a complete idiot after sleepless nights with intrusive thoughts until I finally stopped crying and become a permant zombie till now


----------



## greencase (Mar 2, 2013)

I have been on escitalopram, cipralex equivalent, for 8 weeks now.

The first week was pretty hard. I started seeing lights, shades and depths in a completely new way and sometimes when I was walking around in my own house it felt completely new and foreign to me.

After about 4 weeks though, what I had been told was when I would experience the full effects of the medication, I almost felt completely cured of DP. Its a really nice feeling when you suddenly find out you are able to just relax, and just let everything go. Just living in the moment and not having to think about.

8 weeks in the effects are diminishing though. The world seems more real than before I started on escitalopram, but some of the time it feels as I'm disappearing and its only my body present.

I strongly recommend escitalopram, but for me it has been like a wild rollercoaster with all its ups and downs.


----------

